# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Hammerfall devient Hammerfight

## Raphi Le Sobre

Les Picooz et consorts, c'est rigolo 2 heures, après quoi leur potentiel ludique s'évapore presque aussi rapidement que les règles de grammaire et de conjugaison dans un discours du Président de la République. Les amateurs d'objets volants violents n'ont alors plus qu'à se tourner vers des loisirs plus sains, comme l'anciennement nommé Hammerfall, où se foutre sur la gueule de son prochain se fait par l'intermédiaire d'hélicoptères steampunk bardés d'armes blanches.


 Alors, oui, le principe de la news à l'origine était de dire « _Tiens, Hammerfall change de nom et devient Hammerfight_ », et elle respecte cet objectif. Maintenant, un petit topo n'étant pas de trop, pas plus que de vous signaler la mise en ligne du site officiel et la sortie d'une démo assez amusante malheureusement intégralement en russe, je vous invite à relire la fin du paragraphe précédent pour savoir de quoi il s'agit.

 Après trois ans de développement et probablement autant de caisses de vodka, la version complète devrait débarquer d'ici la fin de l'année, accompagnée de moult armes, niveaux, adversaires, de combat demandant bien plus de finesse et de stratégie qu'il n'y parait et d'un moteur physique permettant pleins d'effets chouettes comme tout. Rien à fiche, puisque de mon côté, j'ai habillé mon hélicoptère radiocommandé de lames de rasoir, histoire d'éloigner Témoins de Jéhovah, démarcheurs de Direct Energie et envie d'engendrer/adopter d'autres enfants, risquant un jour de me ressembler, chez ma mère ou ma femme.

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Darkath

Marche pas terrible leur client  ::o:

----------


## Darkath

Bon en fait maintenant que j'arrive a comprendre le truc c'est vraiment bien  :Cigare:

----------


## Darkath

Ben c'est vraiment une petite merveille ce jeu, dommage que je ne parle pas russe pour tout comprendre, mais j'ai tout de même fini la démo (solo et arena) 

Vraiment très stylé, gameplay original, graphismes au poil, et surtout le gameplay est assez varié selon l'équipment de la machine  :;):

----------


## Avinit

J'ai pas compris comment on fais pour jouer, le menu est tout bizarre  :tired:

----------


## Lorenzo77

Pas réussi non plus a lancer la partie, je sais pas trop quoi faire dans le menu deroulant  ::huh::

----------


## Darkath

Pour le menu en fait une fois que la souris apparait, tu la promene vers la droite, et la tu va voir plusieurs slots de partie (genre 5 un truc dans le genre) et un disque avec marqué "< Solo >" en cliquant sur les fleche autour de "Solo" t'as ausis "Arena" et "Shop" un truc dans le genre, Solo t'apprendra les base du jeu et te montrera les 4 premiers niveau quelque chose comme ça (pas besoin de parler russe hein ^^) et en arena t'as les 9 premier niveau, arena sert a faire des duels qui permettent de ramasser de l'équipement/du fric facilement

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Mmmmhhh les jeux indés de Raphi, ça y en a bonne médecine.

----------


## Anton

Hammerfall ça faisait un peu trop Daggerfall et surtout Ténébreuse  ::P:

----------


## outan

Je dois être franchement débile parce que je n'arrive à rien du tout.  :tired: 

J'ai DL le client d'après le lien dans la news, installé la démo et lancé le machin. Me retrouve sans souris (j'ai bien failli péter mon clavier de joie) et les seuls touches fonctionnelles sont echap (au revoâââr) et espace (ouverture du site). Pas moyen de bouger cte greqùlviskdfv de souris dans la démo ...

Une idée ?

----------


## Darkath

> Je dois être franchement débile parce que je n'arrive à rien du tout. 
> 
> J'ai DL le client d'après le lien dans la news, installé la démo et lancé le machin. Me retrouve sans souris (j'ai bien failli péter mon clavier de joie) et les seuls touches fonctionnelles sont echap (au revoâââr) et espace (ouverture du site). Pas moyen de bouger cte greqùlviskdfv de souris dans la démo ...
> 
> Une idée ?


Clique droit

----------


## outan

Yeah, effectivement ça marche beaucoup mieux. Vraiment sympa comme idée de jeu ! Je languis de voir ce que a donne quand ça ne sera plus écrit en klingon.
---
Edit : la musique est purement magnifique !

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Y'a que moi qui y pensé au groupe de folk métal Hammerfall la ?  ::huh:: 

Je dois pas être net.

----------


## terciperix

Bof c'est très moyen leur jeu.
A moins d'avoir un tapi de souris de 5m2 et le même bureau, des nerfs d'acier, ainsi qu'un poignet du même matériaux ce sera sans moi.
Parce que avec le cancer de la peau qui fait rage c'est pas le moment d'attraper une tendinite des tendons de la main  ::): 

Edit : ah oui j'ai oublier que mon tapis de souris n'a jamais autant bouger de toute sa (longue) carrière, pour preuve j'ai du le remettre 10 fois en place(et donc mourir autant de fois ::(: )

----------


## Super_maçon

C'est un peu bordélique par moment, mais très défoulent et accrocheur.

Je vais attendre une démo européenne tout de même.

Une idée du prix et d'un éventuel multi ? Parce que même si leur site a une option pour passer en angliche, seuls les menus semblent être traduis, les textes restent en ..."Trucs pas de chez nous".

----------


## ELOdry

> Hammerfall ça faisait un peu trop Daggerfall et surtout Ténébreuse


J'osais pas, merci.
Hammerfell

----------


## BarmyFailure

Euh, SouthCross t'est pas tout seul, sauf que HammerFall c'est un gros groupe de metal symphonique suédois, une référence dans le genre.
Du coup je pense qu'ils changent de nom à cause d'un problème de droit.
Ou même sans parler de problème de droit en tapant hammerfall sur n'importe quel moteur de recherche, ça leur aurait couter très cher pour être ne serais-ce que dans les 20 premiers résultats. Faut vraiment être russe ou français pour pas savoir ce qui se passe dans le reste de l'Europe et sur le net. Et choisir un nom sans taper au moins l'url avant pour voir si ça existe pas déjà.
A cela je n'ajouterai qu'un mot : Vodka... Ah si et très bon jeu aussi malgré que je panne absolument rien au russe, tant pis pour moi, très bonne démo et très bon gameplay vivement une traduction en esperanto ou en cette exécrable langue qu'est l'anglais.

----------


## zwzsg

> Y'a que moi qui y pensé au groupe de folk métal Hammerfall la ?


Non, je m'attendais même à ce que ce soit la raison de leur changement de nom. Mais folk?? C'est du power metal! Ah zut grillé.

Sinon c'est sympa comme jeu, dommage que je ne comprenne pas un mot de russe. (Pas seulement pour l'histoire, aussi pour décoder l'aide qu'on a avec Alt.) J'ai trouvé que clic gauche déploie un truc autour de l'hélico dont j'ignore l'utilité, clic droit décroche la masse (et on fait comment après?), mais pour les combats j'en reste à mouliner. Sinon, y'a moyen de passer en plein écran, et de changer la sensibiilté de la souris? Dix minutes et j'ai déjà mal au poignet.

----------


## Darkath

J'ai remarquer que dans le mode solo, après les 2 petits combats d'intro, on a le choix entre 1.ôhsqdihgqîgihb et 2.ohoîh^qihrqîh, et chacun menent a differentes mission (mais le final est le même)

----------


## Carpette

S'te musique pête couille ...
Sinon, le jeu a l'air bien fun, bien réalisé, mais j'ai peur que le gameplay soit un peu répétitif non ?
Tourner autour du monstre pour lui planter un hache dans le dos c'est marrant une fois, deux fois, trois fois, quatr ... Ect, mais à partir de la centaine, à mon avis, on commence à se demander si on ne fait pas toujours la même chose  ::lol:: 

Edit: Bon, j'avais pas vu qu'on démo était dispo (ça m'apprendra à lire les news en diagonales). Après avoir testé, je confirme, c'est vite pete couille, par contre, c'est foutrement bien réalisé !

----------


## Naith

> Pour le menu en fait une fois que la souris apparait, tu la promene vers la droite, et la tu va voir plusieurs slots de partie (genre 5 un truc dans le genre) et un disque avec marqué "< Solo >" en cliquant sur les fleche autour de "Solo" t'as ausis "Arena" et "Shop" un truc dans le genre


Je me fais peur car je dois être vraiment super mauvais, mais c'est quoi ton histoire de "flèches" autour de "Solo" ? Perso j'ai eu beau tenter de cliquer partout dans le cercle et autour du cercle je trouve aucune zone cliquable, et il se passe strictement rien  ::|: 


Edit : Nan rien en fait, j'ai cliqué sur la croix du deuxième cercle, et après j'ai appuyé sur "entrée". Je pige rien mais au moins je peux jouer.

----------


## darkfec

"Cimer", je m'en vais sacrifié un peu de zubrowska pour le coup, certains que j'y verrais plus clair dans les menus

----------


## Hamtarotaro

> Bof c'est très moyen leur jeu.
> A moins d'avoir un tapi de souris de 5m2 et le même bureau, des nerfs d'acier, ainsi qu'un poignet du même matériaux ce sera sans moi.
> Parce que avec le cancer de la peau qui fait rage c'est pas le moment d'attraper une tendinite des tendons de la main 
> 
> Edit : ah oui j'ai oublier que mon tapis de souris n'a jamais autant bouger de toute sa (longue) carrière, pour preuve j'ai du le remettre 10 fois en place(et donc mourir autant de fois)


Achete un mulot de gamer avec une sensibilité plus élevée et t'aura plus besoin de faire trois fois le tour de ton bureau pour faire un demi tour dans un Fps ou bien manier Hammerfight  ::o: !

----------


## outan

C'est vrai qu'avec ma vieille crosoft qui a au moins 5 ans, tu te fais une triple entorse et 2 élongations sans compter que du coup ton bureau est tout propre, tout est par terre :tired:

----------


## Darkath

Moi avec ma souris laser qui se comporte normalement sur n'importe quelle surface, des que je la met sur un tapis de souris y'a la sensibilité qui augmente 10x

----------


## terciperix

> Achete un mulot de gamer avec une sensibilité plus élevée et t'aura plus besoin de faire trois fois le tour de ton bureau pour faire un demi tour dans un Fps ou bien manier Hammerfight !


Les temps sont durs  ::|: , mais bon pour le moment pas besoin de faire trois fois le tour de mon bureau pour les demi-tour donc je vais plutôt acheter de quoi manger ::):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

C'est franchement pas mal ce jeu, en plus d'être fun et innovant ça à un petit coté "Un petit jeu avec une boule noir qu'avait 3 mode: mou, piquant, normal, avec un moteur physique bien sympa, et des énigmes du même tonneau" et d'un autre coté le principe efficace mais répétitif me fait penser à des jeux d'arcade qu'on pouvait trouver en démo  l'époque de windows 95, j'ai pas de nom en tête mais chepa; ça à du cachet, c'est classe je trouve.
Par contre pour les commandes à ce que j'ai compris, clique gauche ça permet de ramasser des objets, le clique droit de les lacher. En cas de mort, la touche "enter" permet d'aller dans un menu jouable, ou on peut acheter des armes (un marteau, un couteau, et des bidules dont je n'ai aucune idée de à quoi ça sert), les essayer sur un bout de bois, peter des trucs, parler à un monsieur en russe, et quitter. Les armes achetée NE servent A RIEN dans les missions solo, cool! Pour les acheter il faut emmagasiner les pièces en solo, donc pas moyen d'acheter avant la deuxième mission. 

J'aime aussi le coté rétro des illustrations pour les personnages, j'attend une démo anglaise (une langue répandu et facile à lire, par rapport au Russe) pour voir ce que ça donne.

----------


## Darkath

T'as un mode Arena pour te battre contre des vrai ennemis bardés d'armes, en te débrouillant bien tu peut leur piquer leurs armes

Pour les armes il y'a :

Les marteaux
Les boulets
Les épées
Les armes d'hast (hache, vouge, etc.)
On peut avoir 2 armes a la fois max

Apres il y'a des pièces d'armures, des petits bouts de metal qui protege pas mal y'en a de different types, 4 max

Après y'a les objets a usage unique, des couteaux de lancer, des fleches, des fioles d'acides, des bombes etc.

J'imagine qu'il y'a aussi d'autre coques pour l'hélico-truc

Aussi il y'a certaines armes qui semble avoir un canon avec mais j'imagine que faudra attendre la version complete ^^

----------


## 564.3

C'est bizarre je n'ai pas trouvé de post dédié dans la section jeux.

En tous cas il est sorti en anglais sur Steam depuis quelques temps, et je viens de le finir une première fois. Il y a plusieurs bifurcations possibles dans le scenar. Je compte bien le recommencer plusieurs fois, mais j'essaie d'abord de finir le mode arène, avoir toutes les armes, etc avec mon premier perso.

Enfin j'aime bien ce jeu, même si des fois c'est un peu le bordel à l'écran (on s'y fait). A la base j'allais sur Steam pour downloader la demo de Torchlight, et je me retrouve à jouer à Hammerfight tous les soirs  :;): 
Je crois qu'il y a aussi une démo en anglais maintenant, pour ceux qui voudraient tester (le gameplay est quand même spécial).

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Finir l'Arène ?! Putain accroches toi, y'a des mecs qui en sont au niveau 50 et qui n'en voient pas le bout. Et effectivement, il manque un topic dédié dans la section jeux vidéo, ce qui m'attriste au plus haut point tant cette petite perle est excellente.

Mais sinon, super jeu, quoique un peu bordélique effectivement par moment, et en test dans le Canard PC 202.  :;):

----------


## Darkath

Cool pour le test en attendant j'avais beaucoup aimé la démo russe donc je vais checker ça tout'd'suite !

----------


## 564.3

Héhé, je ne savais pas trop à quoi je m'expose  ::o: 
J'en suis quasi à la 30ième, on verra bien... Pour les missions de chasse je ne sais pas trop s'il y a une limite non plus.

----------


## Darkath

Pour 7€ c'est vraiment une super affaire (pour peu qu'on accroche au gameplay ^^) 

Le scénario est bien plus long qu'il n'en a l'air en fait ! (et pas mal d'embranchements !) 
Avec tous les modes de jeux supplémentaire ça a vraiment une bonne durée de vie !

(j'y joue depuis que j'ai posté tout a l'heure a peu près en fait...)

----------


## kasa

Au pad ce jeu aurait été encore meilleur.

----------


## 564.3

Je sais pas si le dev a essayé au stick analogique, peut-être que la faible amplitude pose de problèmes (faut aussi voir la résolution). Théoriquement ça devrait marcher en tous cas, rien ne justifie un dispositif de pointage.
Y a ptet des drivers stick2mouse qui existent, pour tester [edit: xpadder 5.3 en freeware, sinon Pinnacle Game Profiler (essai de 30j)]

En tous cas, si ça se vend bien sur PC, il devrait tenter de faire une version console pour s'arrondir les fins de mois  ::):

----------


## Darkath

version DS ?  :Bave:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

P'tain, faut faire gaffe en mode Arena, j'ai perdu comme un con ma super épée que m'avait filé l'empereur avec le titre de Sénéchal. Je l'ai perdu lors d'un coup de masse, et j'ai choppé la première arme qui me tombait sous la main pour me défendre.

Mais ne l'ayant pas récupéré avant la fin du combat, ben elle a quitté mon inventaire, avec les trois joyaux que j'avais posé dessus.  :Emo: 

M'enfin, c'est pas bien grave, le fléau choppé autour du niveau 20 enfonce toutes les armes du monde. Par contre, j'aime pas du tout les tromblons et les mortiers, qui sont soit nazes, soit uber puissants, limite cheatés. Pis y'a pas le plaisir du contact au corps à corps  :Bave: 

---------- Post ajouté à 14h40 ----------




> En tous cas, si ça se vend bien sur PC, il devrait tenter de faire une version console pour s'arrondir les fins de mois


Perso, je préfèrerais une version multi en Lan ou par Internet, avec de grandes arènes et du Team Deathmatch, avec un système de taunt.  :Bave: 
Mais vu que le dev' n'a aucune connaissance là-dedans, ben il ne peut pas se pencher dessus pour le moment, ce qui est 'achement dommage.

----------


## 564.3

Ouaip, l'histoire des versions console ça ne s'intéresse pas non plus, mais financièrement y a du potentiel. C'était en ref à l'histoire de jouer au pad.
D'ailleurs j'ai testé un certain temps (avec xpadder), et bon, c'est jouable mais la souris c'est quand même mieux. Disons qu'au pad j'ai tendance à avoir un mouvement plus régulier, avec les avantages et inconvénients que ça représente.. ça bousille un peu le pouce aussi, mais je ne suis pas un habitué (en gros je m'en sers juste pour les jeux de bagnole etc).

----------


## Darkath

Comment on fait pour chopper des gemmes ? La seule que j'ai trouvé c'était une gemme de feu dans la campagne solo mais aucune autre.

Aussi j'ai fini le minijeu "hammerball" et gagné le marteau spécial, mais quand je le prend après il se passe plus rien et je suis obliger de sortir du match avec échap (et perdre le marteau). 

Sinon en mode arena c'est assez relou les triple mortiers qui balancent de la dynamite ..

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Les gemmes : 

Spoiler Alert! 


en mode Chasse, quand la jauge de sang est rempli, on te propose de continuer la chasse. Après la 3ième proposition, tu descends dans un tunnel où une sorte de grosse bestiole a pris racine. Lattes-là, et elle lâchera deux gemmes à chaque fois, plus ou moins puissantes et différentes.



P'tain par contre, le Hammerball, j'échoue à chaque fois comme une merde... ::sad::

----------


## Darkath

Ah oui c'est quand meme mieux avec des gemmes, par contre je me fait toujours poukav par les dynamites a chaque fois ...

pour le hammerball c'est pas évident, surtout que la vieille masse super légère qu'on te fourgue est impossible a manier

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Nan mais le mortier à dynamite, il est cheaté. Les trucs explosent à 15 mètres de ta gueule, t'otent un quart de ta vie, te sonnent et te propulsent sur la paroi, où te finissent tes adversaires.

C'est clairement une arme totalement déséquilibré. Vu qu'elle balance sur une sacrée zone, et qu'en plus j'aime pas les armes à distance, parvenir à toucher le lançeur relève du miracle...

----------


## Darkath

Bon j'ai réussi a avoir la bonne fin avec un autre perso et j'ai quasiment toutes les armes :D

----------


## BlueTemplar

J'ai un ptit problème avec Hammerfight, je dépasse pas la deuxième mission où il faut battre le gars du tuto. Le jeu crash ; freeze du son et de l'image ; (après la troisième phrase du vieux lorsque je gagne mais pas quand je perd)  et mon PC reboot ...

J'ai essayé de retélécharger le jeu sous steam, de remettre steam à jour via la suppression de clientregistry.blob mais sans succès, z'avez pas une idée par hazard ?

edit : config ça peut servir

core 2 du E8500
Ati 4850 512 mo
3 gigo de ram

----------


## Darkath

Moi j'ai un crash quand j'essaye de sortir du hall parfois, qui me fait perdre tous mes consommables (armures etc) ce qui est bien chiant, mais heureusement c'est rare.

Sinon ton crash c'est bizarre 

essaye de baisser les graphisme a fond on sait jamais.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

J'ai pas eu un seul crash sur le jeu perso. Tout au plus un petit bug d'affichage avec le pointeur "windows" de la souris qui reste au milieu de l'écran quand je bascule en alt+tab.

----------


## BlueTemplar

J'ai cru lire qu'il y avait des soucis avec les cartes son sound blaster, je vais tester en la désactivant voir.

Edit : Bon c'est bien un soucis de son, j'ai désactivé la carte son, la mission est passé, j'ai remis le son pour la suite et la 3ième mission est passé tranquille. Bizarre mais ça fonctionne !

Re-edit : Bon ça re-crash quelque mission après, je vais mater le fichier de config voir s'il y a quelque chose à faire.

----------


## BlueTemplar

Bon d'après les log d'erreur il me manque le fichier crowd_small.ogg (tous les fichiers s'il y en a d'autre en "small") qui doit se trouver dans Media\Sounds\ .

Une âme charitable pour me mettre ce fichier à disposition ?

edit : bon ça change rien, j'ai changé un crowd_medium.ogg en small mais ça crash toujours ... j'ai testé sans son dans le jeu (carte son activé) mais même chose. Je teste avec les graphismes au plus bas maintenant.

re-edit : Pareil ... bon je vais mater le fichier de config mais ça va être long de tout tester ...

----------


## Darkath

Quand je m'ennuie ça donne ça :

----------


## BlueTemplar

Bon c'est bien ma carte son, une soudblaster audigy 2 qui fait planter le PC. Je vais essayer de la changer de port PCI voir ce que ça donne et sinon remettre le chipset intégré mais ça me fait un peu chier quand même.

----------

